# rice for two



## steve bellinger (Feb 7, 2014)

Over at WTU Curt Fuller challenged us to do 2 rice bowls and 2 sets of chopsticks. Well thanks to Kevin I had some wood that just rocked your socks off. These are my entry into that challenge. FBE, and Walnut. 41/2 x 3 1/4. Now the challenge was to do the bowls and chopsticks, but I thought I'd add the saucers, just couse I could.:)

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 9


----------



## TimR (Feb 7, 2014)

Well why am I not surprised to see a set like that from you! Fine job, setting the bench high for us!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Steve those are outstanding. That walnut band near the top of the chopsticks seems to balance the looks of them and the owls are knockouts. The saucers are cool. They look like they were a neat process.
Great entry. You got my vote.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

Steve those are some of the coolest turnings I have ever seen of any kind. Not even considering my bias for the Japanese culture either - I would like them as much even if I had no past with Japan. Those are off-the-charts cool.

Next time you need some FBE you won't have to pay for it if you want to make my wife and I a set of those.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## myingling (Feb 7, 2014)

That's cool ,,,Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 7, 2014)

WOW !!!! Those are truly exceptional !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 7, 2014)

Tim I needed to get these done before you real turners showed up.:) Kevin I got a few other things on the plate right now, but as soon as I get them done I'd be glad to do a set for ya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh, my! Those are amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Kevin I got a few other things on the plate right now, but as soon as I get them done I'd be glad to do a set for ya.



No hurry at all Steve - just wanted to plant the seed so none of the other horse traders would beat me to the punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 7, 2014)

Great job, Steve! I think the chargers/saucers really add to the overall look.

I spent a little time today pulsing my rice bowls in the microwave today since I started with green wood. I hope to get then finished in the next week or two.

FWIW, this challenge is open to anyone. It's free, there's no sign up needed, and the finished work is not going to be formally judged or ranked. In other words, there are lots of folks here who ought to get to work on some rice bowls and chopsticks! Check out WoodturnersUnlimited if you want more info...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

DKMD said:


> FWIW, this challenge is open to anyone. It's free, there's no sign up needed, and the finished work is not going to be formally judged or ranked.



I thought this whole time that when Steve referred to WTU it was Western Tennessee University since he lives in Tennessee. 

David y'all are welcome to make posts in the Latest News section to announce these kinds of activities on your forum. You should also make posts in the general woodturning section because I'm sure there's members who do not know about WTU even though it's in yours and Dane's sig line. Look at my sig line. I get daily PMs from members asking about or referring to a particluar post and as the universe is my witness not a single member has ever provided me with a link unless I ask for one in reply. I'm convince members ignore sig lines. 

Anyway don't mean to hijack this thread just saying . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I'm a blockhead so it isn't safe to assume everyone is like me, but I never paid attention to the WTU signature link until you pointed it out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 7, 2014)

Steve - Stunning set. Top shelf creativity, design and execution. I agent checked in at WTU in a while but I will predict that this will be a hard set to beat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 8, 2014)

Steve,
Those are absolutely amazing! Easily my favorite work of yours to date. These pieces show real thought and execution. Thoroughly impressed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful turnings, beautiful wood! Those chopsticks are very classy and tie it all together..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunning! Now that is Justice to the wood. What an eye catcher. Yup; you sure did raise the bar with that one. Awsome craftsmanship

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

awesome work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 17, 2014)

That's some seriously gorgeous work. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

